# 585 Ultra Versus 586



## jknapp (Jul 24, 2008)

I rode a 586 today and loved it, it is exactly what I was hoping for.

Unfortunately it is a little out of my price range. They had no 585 ultras which I was also hoping to ride. Can anyone tell me how much the ride quality differs between the 586 and either the 585 ultra or origin?

The dealer that I was at told me the 585 are so soft they are just not stiff enough in the BB area to be effective (I thought this was odd).

An example I am currently at 200lbs but will hopefully be at 180 by next spring, I ride lots of mountain passes where climbing can be upwards of 2500 vertical feet. I do intend to try some criteriums this summer, and also race as cat 5 in Lotoja if that gives an idea of the riding.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

For a 180 pounder I'd concur the 585 Origin will be too flexy. It's a fabulous bike but then I weigh 138...and I don't race crits I'm an all day in the mountains kinda guy. I have not yet ridden 585 Ultra but I hear it is as stiff as 595 (which I have ridden) so if you need to get down to that price point, the Ultra is your bike. 586 is noticeably stiffer and snappier than 585 Origin.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Have you tried seeing if they had any leftovers 2008 models? I bought a 08 recently and saved $600 and I love it, best bike I have ever had


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

You will not be disappointed by the 585 ultra. I weigh less than you and was not pleased with the BB stiffness in the 586- torsional stiffness of the head tube junction was fine though.


----------

